# Past Criminal Activity effect my chances?



## 42505 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi, im new to this site and i just wanted to know if making stupid mistakes in my past can effect my future in law enforcement. I'm currently 19 and and am going to college. When i was 16 i ordered an xbox on amazon and when i received it i claimed i never got it and I got a refund on the Xbox. I did it for about 5 other items that didn't cost nearly as much as the Xbox. I haven't done anything like that since, so when i apply to be an officer in 2 years will this effect me?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

So, you got arrested for that?


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

Um yeah past criminal will most definitely affect your ability to get into LE. Especially when it involves dishonesty and stealing. Not saying it's a total deal breaker but it certainly won't make it easy.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

manroopsc said:


> Hi, im new to this site and i just wanted to know if making stupid mistakes in my past can effect my future in law enforcement. I'm currently 19 and and am going to college. When i was 16 i ordered an xbox on amazon and when i received it i claimed i never got it and I got a refund on the Xbox. I did it for about 5 other items that didn't cost nearly as much as the Xbox. I haven't done anything like that since, so when i apply to be an officer in 2 years will this effect me?


I made a shitload of prank phone calls, rarely did any cost anyone money, but I annoyed the living hell out of some people and frankly, had one of my little group's mother NOT worked for the phone company, we'd have been hanged. Early-mid 70s. It didn't affect me....SO FAR!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Kilvinsky said:


> I made a shitload of prank phone calls, rarely did any cost anyone money, but I annoyed the living hell out of some people and frankly, had one of my little group's mother NOT worked for the phone company, we'd have been hanged. Early-mid 70s. It didn't affect me....SO FAR!


Rotary dial, pulse dialing, or touch tone?


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Early '70's? Rotary all day Goose!















Extra points if you did it with a princess phone.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

So, OK. Here's the deal, whether you want to hear it or not. 

It will affect your chances. Say that last punctuation mark out loud, as in "It will affect your chances, period"

If you were arrested and charged with a felony, even if it was non-adjudicated for some reason, most departments will not take a chance.

If you were not arrested, there is no record of it and you lie about it, a background investigator will find out. No department will take a chance.

If you were not arrested, and you are honest about it, you will only need to be far superior to every other candidate who has a clean record. Your physical fitness, your report writing, your critical thinking, your appearance, your ability to converse and handle yourself in a one-on-one or board interview setting, and most importantly your ability to demonstrate that you have changed since then... ALL of that has to be perfect. And even then, you are a risk. Because you have demonstrably been unfit in the past.

And, if a department DOES take a chance on you, you won't have a chance of transferring or making a lateral move, even if it is for your dream job, until you have say... 5 years of stellar service to PROVE you have changed.

I've seen it done. Most times the candidate had a rabbi... someone with some influence who was in their corner to bring some juice. Sometimes it works out, and a person who mad a stupid mistake or 4 as a kid gets a chance and shows they can do the job with integrity. Hopefully that will be you.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Goose said:


> Rotary dial, pulse dialing, or touch tone?


Picking on the old guys again I see


----------



## 42505 (Jan 23, 2017)

USM C-4 said:


> So, OK. Here's the deal, whether you want to hear it or not.
> 
> It will affect your chances. Say that last punctuation mark out loud, as in "It will affect your chances, period"
> 
> ...


Thanks, I did not get caught and I will tell the truth, I've changed a lot since and hopefully it works out in the end.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

pahapoika said:


> Picking on the old guys again I see


Just be thankful that was back in the day where you only had to dial 7 numbers (4 if you lived in a small town and were pranking someone else in town). Otherwise, you'd forget what you were going to say. 8........6......7.......5.....3...09........ ring ring "Hello." "Is your refrigerator running?"


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

HistoryHound said:


> Just be thankful that was back in the day where you only had to dial 7 numbers (4 if you lived in a small town and were pranking someone else in town). Otherwise, you'd forget what you were going to say. 8........6......7.......5.....3...09........ ring ring "Hello." "Is your refrigerator running?"


Jenny don't change your number . . . . . . . .


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Goose said:


> Rotary dial, pulse dialing, or touch tone?


Both. My hey-day arrived in time for touchtone dialing! Oh, the stories I can tell! 


pahapoika said:


> Jenny don't change your number . . . . . . . .


Really think about that song. The guy is a LUNATIC! He's gotten her number off a wall and yet speaks to her (leaves a message?) like she's the best thing that ever happened to him! PSYCHO!?!?! YOU BET! And really, how many other songs are sung by (kinda) pedophiles, mental cases and overly liberal assholes? There are plenty, honestly!

HEE HEE HEE


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

Do you have Prince Albert in a can? 

Best snow day activity EVER.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Crazy Otto said:


> Do you have Prince Albert in a can?
> 
> Best snow day activity EVER.


Ours were rather complex. I will only mention ONE we used to do, pick a name at random out of the phone book, call and ask for the listed party. Then we would ask when they wanted the 100 watermelons shipped to their house and how they were going to pay. The panic in the voices of some people. "Well, I'm sorry, but this is the name and number on the invoice and we are NOT going to be left with all these watermelons!"
God help us, we used the name, Yousa Watermelon Company.

Ok, one more, we once called a pay phone at a local shopping mall from a nearby one, and the first person who answered was told, "Congratulations! Just for answering this phone, you won a FREE sub sandwich at Kresge's. Just go to up to the counter, tell the person on duty YOU'RE the contest winner and get your FREE SUB!" So, we follow this one guy into the store and he goes up to the sub counter (if you're under age 40, you may be lost by this-the predecessor of KMart was Kresge's- AKA 5 and 10 and at least ONE store, they made basic subs for take out) and speaks with the girl working there. We couldn't hear the conversation, we were too far away, laughing our asses off. The manager comes over and you can see in everyone's face the total confusion. The guy leaves in a huff.

We do it again to a different payphone. A guy answers. "Congratulations! Just for answering this phone, you won a FREE ice cream cone at Bergson's Ice Cream. Just go up to the counter and tell them you're the contest winner for your FREE ice cream cone."

I swear to GOD, the reply we got was, "Well, I went to Kresge's and they wouldn't give me my sub so how do I know I'll get my ice cream cone?"

The reply was, "Well, you're just a dope. Do whatever you want!" and hung up.

Oh believe me, I've got stories. When I worked for an ambulance company, we pranked three different dispatchers from the bunk room. Ah, fond memories.


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

manroopsc said:


> Thanks, I did not get caught and I will tell the truth, I've changed a lot since and hopefully it works out in the end.


Wait. No one knows about this, there's no way they could possibly find out, and your still going to bring it up?
Hopefully the other candidates mention every illegal thing they've done as well.

You may not have a job, but at least you'll have your Integrity...


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Back to social media posts Roger...


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

BxDetSgt said:


> Back to social media posts Roger...


The kid can do what he wants, but his competition won't be mentioning every time they did something wrong, maybe he shouldn't be overly forthcoming with things like that. To each his own I guess...


----------



## Rogergoodwin (Feb 15, 2016)

BxDetSgt said:


> Back to social media posts Roger...


And reread my post. I was merely complimenting his integrity. I thought I was the only one who mentioned EVERYTHING in my oral board.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I think I lost out on a job once when I said, "I shot a man in Reno, just to watch him die." I WAS KIDDING, but they just scowled at me. That was when I stood up and said, "You people have no sense of humor. I don't CARE to work for such stuffed shirts. Good Day to you."
And that was for a job at Burger King when I was 30. Sheesh.


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

Careful, I think this kid is trying to test our integrity by this post. Probably see a write up in the globe about it soon. "Liar cops, not being honest to get job"


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I said, in each interview, "I don't drink. I have never had sex with anyone other than my wife. I am Native American."
Ok, so I was a drunk at 15. I fooled around but not...never mind (really, my sex life has been very BORING! NOT by my choice.). I didn't run for the Senate. I still got the job.


----------

